#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > أعضاء مميزون >  ميمو المصرى العضو المثالي في منتدى أبناء مصر

## ابن البلد

[frame="8 80"]يتشرف منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي – أبناء مصر
أن يتقدم بالتهنئة الي الأخ العزيز الغالي علينا جميعا 


ميمو المصرى


ميمو المصرى


ميمو المصرى 

بمنحه لقب العضو المثالي لهذا الشهر 


تكريما له ولجهده المبذول في سبيل الإرتقاء بهذا البيت 
الكبير الذي يجمعنا أخوة وأخوات متحابين في الله 

وإدارة المنتدى إذ تتقدم له بخالص الشكر والتقدير على
هذا المجهود الرائع تتمنى لها المزيد من التقدم والنجاح 
الدائم بإذنه الله تعالى



مع تحيات إدارة موقع أبناء مصر[/frame]

----------


## saladino

[frame="9 80"]*

ميمو المصرى


الف الف مبروووووووووك 
على حصولك على اللقب

بالفعل تستحقه عن جدارة لمجهودك الجميل فى كل القاعاااات

بالتوفيق والى الأماااام
وحمد لله  على سلامتك*[/frame]

----------


## أمير المصرى

> ميمو المصرى



ألف مبرووك يا باشا

أنت تستحقها بكل امانة

----------


## أم أحمد

الف الف مبروك يا ميمو
تستاهل عن جدارة التميز
فانت متميز في كل شئ
ومن تقدم الي تقدم اخر
خالص امنياتي  بالسعادة لك دائما
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## حسام عمر

*الف الف مبروك يا ميمو*

*انتا التميز نفسه*

*في كل شيء * 

*اخلاق*

*احترم*

*جدعنه*

*يعني من الاخر تستاهل كل خير*

----------


## محمود زايد

الف مبروووووووووووك يا ميمو 
ربنا يوفقك دايما ومن تميز الى تميز ان شاء الله

----------


## MaTR|X

:good:  ميمو حبيب قلبى  :good:  

أولا ألف حمدالله على سلامتك يا باشا

اختيار موفق جداااااااااا من الادارة

وأنت فعلا مميز فى كل شئ وتستاهل كل خير

أتمنى لك كل خير ودايما تكون مميز داخل المنتدى وفى حياتك العملية

بارك الله فيك

----------


## قلب مصر

ميمو المصري 

أبو قلب أبيض



الف الف مبروك 

نهنئ اللقب بيك يا ميمو

بجد سعيدة جدا بإختيارك لأنك مميز فى كل شيئ

ربنا يوفقك دايما 

تحياتي

----------


## kethara

أخى ميمو المصرى

                                    ألف ألف مبــــــــــــــروك أخى 
                                       على التميز فأنت تستحقة
                                           عن جــــــــــــــــدارة
                                      تمنياتى لك دائما بحظ وافر
                                          وتميز على الدوام

                                           مع تحيتــــــــــــــــى

----------


## sameh atiya

*اخى ميمو المصرى
الف الف مبروك 
فانت عضو مميز فى كل شىء
وتستحق المثاليه دائما
الف الف مبروك اخى*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأخ الغالي ميمو المصري 

الف الف مبروك اللقب تستحقة عن جدارة ......
نهنيء أنفسنا بك وبتألقك المتميز .....
تمنياتي القلبية لك بالتوفيق والسعادة دائما .....
لك دائما خالص تقديري واحترامي .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## nour2005

ميمو المصري 

الف مبروك عليك 

اللقب الذي تستحقه بجدارة 

ونحن نهنىء انفسنا بك 

كل الامنيات بالتالّق الدائم والتوفيق

في كل مجالات الحياة 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## jemmy

[frame="10 80"]الاخ والصديق العزيز 
صاحب القلب الطيب 
*
وصاحب القلم المميز 
صاحب الروح المرحه 
*
وصاحب الكلمه الصريحه 
اخى الحبيب 
*
(  ميــــــــــمو المصري )
*






الف مليون مبروك 

ومن تقدم الى تقدم 











مع خالص تمنياتى بالتوفيق  والنجاح 

دائما [/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخ والصديق العزيز 
ميمو 
الف الف مبروك يا ميمو
تستاهل عن جدارة التميز
اطيب امنياتى لك دائما بالنجاح والتوفيق
والعزومة امتى ان شاء الله 
كده بقت عزومتين مش عزومة واحده

----------


## boukybouky

[frame="9 70"]الف مبروك يا ميمو العضو المتميز ربنا يوفقك

انت تستاهل كل خير ربنا يسعدك يا رب



يا رب تحقق كل ما تتمني 

دمت بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،[/frame]

----------


## ميمو المصرى

[frame="4 80"]


> [frame="8 80"]يتشرف منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي – أبناء مصر
> أن يتقدم بالتهنئة الي الأخ العزيز الغالي علينا جميعا 
> 
> 
> ميمو المصرى
> 
> 
> ميمو المصرى
> 
> ...





بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ... 

الغالى أحمد صــلاح

لى الشرف أن أكون متميز ومثالى ...

لأنى تعلمت منكم التميز والمثالية ...

المنتدى هوه منزلى الثانى الذى حلمت كثيرا أن أكون متميز فيه ...

بجهودكم ومساعدتكم ليه أستفدت وأفدت وقدمــت والأن أحصل على  نتائج ما قدمت

لك كل التحية ولإدارة الموقع كل الشكر على اختيارى لهذا التميز المشرف ... 


تحيـــاتى للجميع ....


[/frame]

----------


## سندرلا

*ميمو المصري*
* العضو المثاليي* 
*في احلي منتدي*
* مبروك* 
 :107:

----------


## ميمو المصرى

[frame="4 80"]


> [frame="9 80"]*
> 
> ميمو المصرى
> 
> 
> الف الف مبروووووووووك 
> على حصولك على اللقب
> 
> بالفعل تستحقه عن جدارة لمجهودك الجميل فى كل القاعاااات
> ...





أخى الحبيب العفريت الساخـر - صلادينــو المميز 

ألف شكر والله يبارك فيك يا غالى

وأنت والإداره هم من يستحقون التميز دائما

لك كل الشكـر على التهنئة الجميلة

بارك الله فيك .... 
[IMG]http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A9gnMiQ1yuZFKukAm1SjzbkF;_ylu=X3oDMTA4NDgyNWN  0BHNlYwNwcm9m/SIG=12p8a0tdp/EXP=1172839349/**http%3A//www.tinfultd.com/under-hand-make/images/glitter%2520flower.jpg[/IMG][/frame]

----------


## ميمو المصرى

[frame="4 80"]


> ألف مبرووك يا باشا
> 
> أنت تستحقها بكل امانة



أخى الغالى أمير المصرى

الله يبارك فيك يارب

إن شاء الله التميز لك أنتا دائما

بارك الله فيك

تحياتى لك ....


[/frame]

----------


## ميمو المصرى

[frame="4 80"]


> الف الف مبروك يا ميمو
> تستاهل عن جدارة التميز
> فانت متميز في كل شئ
> ومن تقدم الي تقدم اخر
> خالص امنياتي  بالسعادة لك دائما
> تحياتي وتقديري





الغاليه أم احمد

الله يبارك فى حضرتك يارب

ألف شكر على الكلمات الجميلة فى حقى

ده شرف ووسام على صدرى والله

ربنا يخليكى يارب

تحياتى ليكى ....

[/frame]

----------


## ميمو المصرى

[frame="4 80"]


> *الف الف مبروك يا ميمو*
> 
> *انتا التميز نفسه*
> 
> *في كل شيء * 
> 
> *اخلاق*
> 
> *احترم*
> ...





حسام العزيز الأخ الجميل

أيه الكلام الجميل ده بس

أنا والحمد لله متعلم كل ده منكم

والله يبارك فيك يارب يا حسومه

ربنا يباركلك يارب

تحياتى  ....


[/frame]

----------


## ميمو المصرى

[frame="4 80"]


> الف مبروووووووووووك يا ميمو 
> ربنا يوفقك دايما ومن تميز الى تميز ان شاء الله




الله يبارك فيك يا محمود

يارب التميز للجميع وللأهلوية

والزملكاوية علشان خاطر حسومة حبيبنا كلنا

تحياتى ليك يا غالى ....


[/frame]

----------


## ميمو المصرى

[frame="4 80"]


> ميمو حبيب قلبى  
> 
> أولا ألف حمدالله على سلامتك يا باشا
> 
> اختيار موفق جداااااااااا من الادارة
> 
> وأنت فعلا مميز فى كل شئ وتستاهل كل خير
> 
> أتمنى لك كل خير ودايما تكون مميز داخل المنتدى وفى حياتك العملية
> ...




سعيد الغالى 

الله يسلمك يارب من كل شر

والله يبارك فيك ويباركلك على التهنئه المميزة دى

والله يا سعيد أنتا كمان تستاهل كل خير

يارب التميز للجميع إن شاء الله

تحياتى لك .... 


[IMG]http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A9gnMiBq1eZFqzIAuzCjzbkF;_ylu=X3oDMTA4NDgyNWN  0BHNlYwNwcm9m/SIG=12n2n6h5d/EXP=1172842218/**http%3A//jmal.jeeran.com/%25E6%25D1%25CF%2520%25C7%25D5%25DD%25D1.jpg[/IMG][/frame]

----------


## ميمو المصرى

[frame="4 80"]


> ميمو المصري 
> 
> أبو قلب أبيض
> 
> 
> 
> الف الف مبروك 
> 
> نهنئ اللقب بيك يا ميمو
> ...



قلب مصر 
أم يوسف


صدقينى يا أم يوسف أنا وصلت للمكان ده بفضل الله أولا
وفضلك  ثانيا وفضل الأخرين وحبهم ليا

أنا بدعى ربنا ميحرمنيش منكم أبدا

والله يبارك فيكى يا أم يوسف يارب

التميز مفترض يكون ليكى والله

جزاكى الله ألف خير

يارب دايما منورانا

تحياتى ليكى ... 

[IMG]http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A9gnMiHA2OZF8G8BMFGjzbkF;_ylu=X3oDMTA4NDgyNWN  0BHNlYwNwcm9m/SIG=121s6bsui/EXP=1172843072/**http%3A//gallery.photo.net/photo/3394575-lg.jpg[/IMG][/frame]

----------


## زهــــراء

الف مبروك اخويا الغالي ميمو المصري...
بجد فرحت جدا لما شفت الموضوع انت تستاهل كل خير والله ..
وهنيئا للمثالية بشخص زيك هنيئا لك اخي الكريم ..
اخذت اللقب عن جدارة تامة واستحقاق كامل بكل ما للكلمات من معنى ..
بدعيلك من كل قلبي ربنا يوفقك ويسعدك وفي مزيد من التقدم والرقي اخي العزيز ..
دمت في امان الله ..
زهراء..

----------


## سـلـوى

*
الف الف مبرووووووووووك
هييييييييييييه هيييييييييه
لوولىىىىىىىىى

بجد خبر جميل
و محمد يستحق كل خير

ما شاء الله
تواجد راقى
و محترم
و قيم
و مشاركات رائعة
و مواضيع مميزة

و شخصية محترمة

بجد ربنا يحفظك يا محمد
و يحقق لك ما تتمنى دوما
و يسعد قلبك 

و فى تفوق و نجاح دائم فى حياتك يا رب


تقديرى و احترامى الدائم*

----------


## عصام كابو

*الف مليون مبروك يا ميمو... انت تستحق هذا اللقب بل و اكثر من ذلك بكثير



فعلاً اختيار صادف اهله

من تميز لتميز ان شاء الله يا ميمو




ربنا يوفقك فى كل مجالات الحياة*

----------


## نوسة

*[frame="2 80"]

الف الف مبروك يا ميمو التميز 

ومن تميز الى تميز بأذن الله 



خالص تحياتى اخى العزيز [/frame]*

----------


## حنـــــان

مبروك يا ميمو وأتمنى لك التوفيق دايما.

----------


## osha

الف مبروك التميز وانت من غير الوسام برضه متميز ومحبوب ماشاء الله عليك 
والف الحمد لله على السلامة

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

الف الف الف مبروك
تستحقها عن جدارة

----------


## raspberry

الف الف مبروك يا ميمو .. متميز وموضوعاتك مميزه  :good:

----------


## ميمو المصرى

[frame="4 80"]


> أخى ميمو المصرى
> 
>                                     ألف ألف مبــــــــــــــروك أخى 
>                                        على التميز فأنت تستحقة
>                                            عن جــــــــــــــــدارة
>                                       تمنياتى لك دائما بحظ وافر
>                                           وتميز على الدوام
> 
>                                            مع تحيتــــــــــــــــى



أختى الغالية قيثاره

الله يبارك فيكى أختى الجميلة

ألف شكر لكى على المباركة الجميلة ..

إن شاء الله التميز دوما للجميع .. 

تحياتى ...


[/frame]

----------


## ميمو المصرى

[frame="4 80"]


> *اخى ميمو المصرى
> الف الف مبروك 
> فانت عضو مميز فى كل شىء
> وتستحق المثاليه دائما
> الف الف مبروك اخى*



أخى الجميل سامح عطيه

الله يبارك فيك يا جميل

ميرسى على الكلام الجميل ده

ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

تحياتى لك سامح ...


[/frame]

----------


## ميمو المصرى

[frame="4 80"]


> *الأخ الغالي ميمو المصري 
> 
> الف الف مبروك اللقب تستحقة عن جدارة ......
> نهنيء أنفسنا بك وبتألقك المتميز .....
> تمنياتي القلبية لك بالتوفيق والسعادة دائما .....
> لك دائما خالص تقديري واحترامي .....
> 
> تحياتي 
> ليلة عشق*



أختى الغالية ليلة عشق

الله يبارك فيكى 

كلماتك جميلة أوى يا ليلة وتستحقى عليها

مليون كلمة شكر ولن أوفيكى حقك ..

جزاكى الله خير أختى الجميلة ...


[/frame]

----------


## ميمو المصرى

[frame="4 80"]


> ميمو المصري 
> 
> الف مبروك عليك 
> 
> اللقب الذي تستحقه بجدارة 
> 
> ونحن نهنىء انفسنا بك 
> 
> كل الامنيات بالتالّق الدائم والتوفيق
> ...




الغالية أستاذه نــور

الله يبارك فيكـى

جزاكى الله خيرا على ما سطرتى فى حقى

ربنا يجعلنى دايما متميز فى عيونكم

ده املى .. تحياتى لكــى

[/frame]

----------


## ميمو المصرى

[frame="4 80"]


> [frame="10 80"]الاخ والصديق العزيز 
> صاحب القلب الطيب 
> *
> وصاحب القلم المميز 
> صاحب الروح المرحه 
> *
> وصاحب الكلمه الصريحه 
> اخى الحبيب 
> *
> ...





الأخ الجميل الصديق الصادق جيمى

بارك الله فيك وألف شكر ليك

بجد مش قادر أرد على تهنئك البديعة دى

ربنا يجزيك خير دايما يارب

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

ألف ألف شكر على الميدالية الألمانية الجميلة

تحياتى لك أخى ...


[/frame]

----------


## ميمو المصرى

[frame="4 80"]


> الاخ والصديق العزيز 
> ميمو 
> الف الف مبروك يا ميمو
> تستاهل عن جدارة التميز
> اطيب امنياتى لك دائما بالنجاح والتوفيق
> والعزومة امتى ان شاء الله 
> كده بقت عزومتين مش عزومة واحده



أخى الجميل الكبير أسكندرانى

الله يبارك فيك أخى العزيز 

وأنت من تستحق التميز وأكن لك كل تقدير وأحترام

جزاك الله ألف ألف خير أخى

وإن شاء الله مليون عزومة لعيونك

بارك الله فيك ... 


[/frame]

----------


## ميمو المصرى

[frame="4 80"]


> [frame="9 70"]الف مبروك يا ميمو العضو المتميز ربنا يوفقك
> 
> انت تستاهل كل خير ربنا يسعدك يا رب
> 
> 
> 
> يا رب تحقق كل ما تتمني 
> 
> دمت بكل خير
> ...




أختى الفاضله بوكى

الله يبارك فيكى يا بوكى

والله أنتى من تستحقى كل خير وكل شكر

جزاكى الله خير على المباركة الجميلة

تحياتى لكى اختى الفاضلة ...


[/frame]

----------


## ميمو المصرى

[frame="4 80"]


> *ميمو المصري*
> * العضو المثاليي* 
> *في احلي منتدي*
> * مبروك*




أختى سندريلا

الله يبارك فيكى

المنتدى أصبح اجمل بوجودوك

ربنا يبارك فيكى

تحياتى لكى ...

[/frame]

----------


## ميمو المصرى

[frame="4 80"]


> الف مبروك اخويا الغالي ميمو المصري...
> بجد فرحت جدا لما شفت الموضوع انت تستاهل كل خير والله ..
> وهنيئا للمثالية بشخص زيك هنيئا لك اخي الكريم ..
> اخذت اللقب عن جدارة تامة واستحقاق كامل بكل ما للكلمات من معنى ..
> بدعيلك من كل قلبي ربنا يوفقك ويسعدك وفي مزيد من التقدم والرقي اخي العزيز ..
> دمت في امان الله ..
> زهراء..




زهراء الغالية

ايه النور ده بس

منورة يا زهراء وأنا سعيد جدا بكلامك الحلو ده

ربنا يبارك فيكى يا زهراء وأن شاء الله يكون اللقب لكى عن قريب

ميرسى بجد يا زهراء على كلامك فى حقى

جزاكى الله ألف خير أختى الغالية

تحياتى لكـى ...
[/frame]

----------


## ميمو المصرى

[frame="4 80"]


> *
> الف الف مبرووووووووووك
> هييييييييييييه هيييييييييه
> لوولىىىىىىىىى
> 
> بجد خبر جميل
> و محمد يستحق كل خير
> 
> ما شاء الله
> ...




الغالية سلوى

تحياتى لكى

الله يبارك فيكى يا سلوى

جزاكى الله خير على الكلام الجميل ده

أنتى التميز نفسه يا سلوى والله

ربنا يبارك فيكى يارب.

ميرسى تانى على كلماتك الجميلة

يارب الخير للجميع 

تحياتى لكى ...

[/frame]

----------


## ماما زوزو

*[frame="7 80"]**********



******************[/frame]*

----------


## ميمو المصرى

[frame="4 80"]


> *الف مليون مبروك يا ميمو... انت تستحق هذا اللقب بل و اكثر من ذلك بكثير
> 
> 
> 
> فعلاً اختيار صادف اهله
> 
> من تميز لتميز ان شاء الله يا ميمو
> 
> 
> ...



أخى الغالى الدكتور عصام

ربنا يبارك فيك وألف شكر على المباركة الحلوة

ربنا يجزيك خير يا دكتور 

والله حضرتك تستحق كل خير

يارب دايما أشوفك بخير

تحياتى لك ....


[/frame]

----------


## ميمو المصرى

[frame="4 80"]


> *[frame="2 80"]
> 
> الف الف مبروك يا ميمو التميز 
> 
> ومن تميز الى تميز بأذن الله 
> 
> 
> 
> خالص تحياتى اخى العزيز [/frame]*




أختى الغالية نوسة

الله يبارك فيكى يارب

ميرسى بجد ليكى على التهنئه الحلوة دى

جزاكى الله كل خير أم ميرووووووو

ربنا يبارك فيكى يارب

تحياتى لكى ...


[/frame]

----------


## ميمو المصرى

[frame="4 80"]


> مبروك يا ميمو وأتمنى لك التوفيق دايما.



الله يبارك فيكى يا حنـــان

ميرسى ليكى على التهنئة الحلوة

ألف ألف شكر ليكى

تحياتى لكى أختى الغالية ...


[/frame]

----------


## ميمو المصرى

[frame="4 80"]


> الف مبروك التميز وانت من غير الوسام برضه متميز ومحبوب ماشاء الله عليك 
> والف الحمد لله على السلامة



الغالية جدا osha

دلوقتى أنا حاسس بقيمة الوسام بعد تواجدك

ألف شكر على الكلام الجميل ده

ربنا يبارك فيكى يارب ....

تحياتى لكى .....


[/frame]

----------


## ميمو المصرى

[frame="4 80"]


> الف الف الف مبروك
> تستحقها عن جدارة




الله يبارك فيك يا عادل

جزاك الله ألف خير

تحياتى لك ...

[/frame]

----------


## ميمو المصرى

[frame="4 80"]


> الف الف مبروك يا ميمو .. متميز وموضوعاتك مميزه



الله يبارك فيك ياباشا

جزاك الله خير

تحياتى لك ...


[/frame]

----------


## ميمو المصرى

[frame="4 80"]


> *[frame="7 80"]**********
> 
> 
> 
> ******************[/frame]*





أمى الغالية ماما زوزو

بارك الله فيكى تهنئتك الجميلة

يارب دايما منورانا أمى الغالية

جزاكى الله ألف خير ولا حرمنا الله من وجودك

تحيتى لكى أمــى ...


[/frame]

----------


## مصريه وافتخر

مبروك للغالين 
وربنا يوفقك دايما على طول

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

*حبيب قلبي ميمو .. الف الف مليون مبروك .* 
*فعلاً تستحقها .. والي الامام ان  شـاء الله .* 
*معلش بقي جت متأخرة شـوية اعذرني* 
*تحياتي لك ..*

----------


## جوليا

الف الف مبرووووووووووك يا ميمو

تستحقها عن جدارة 


و مع خالص امنياتى و تحياتى 


وأتمنى لك دوام التقدم والترقى

----------


## Amira

*ألف مبروك عليك يا ميمو وسام التميز و دايما كده محافظ علي التميز داخل المنتدي و خارجه  

*

----------


## bedo_ic

ميمو الغالى  الف مبروك  وعقبالنا بقى يا جميل
تحياتى
بيدووووووووووووووو

----------


## ][poiu

الف مبروك يا باشا 

و يا رب نكون زيك كده

----------


## الشيمـــاء

اخي العزيز / ميمو المصري
الف مليون مبروك علي التميز الذي حقا تستحقة عن جدارة و عقبالنا كدة و انا عاوزة هديتي بوتجاز .

بص يا ميمو انا ملقتش معايا فلوس اجيبلك هدية فاتصرفت و جبتلك دي

و ياريت متسألش نفسك انا شوفت الهدية دي فين قبل كدة  :Fartnew:   :Fartnew:  

مع الاعتذار لصاحب الهدية الاصلي  :2:   :2:

----------


## عمرو صالح

الف مبروك يا ميمو تستحقها عن جدارة خصوصا بعد مجهودك الواضح في المنتدى 

وفي مختلف القاعات

اشوفك ان شاء الله على خير الاجازة الجاية

----------


## ابن طيبة

*لازم نهنيء انفسنا بيك يا ميمو
الف الف الف مبروك
و يارب عقبال ما نهنيك علي البكالريوس او الليسانس قريب انشاء الله
معلش التهنئة جت متاخرة لكن الظروف انت عارفها*

----------


## ميمو المصرى

[frame="4 80"]


> مبروك للغالين 
> وربنا يوفقك دايما على طول



ميرسى يا يسراااا

جزاكى الله خير


[/frame]

----------


## ميمو المصرى

[frame="4 80"]


> *حبيب قلبي ميمو .. الف الف مليون مبروك .* 
> *فعلاً تستحقها .. والي الامام ان  شـاء الله .* 
> *معلش بقي جت متأخرة شـوية اعذرني* 
> *تحياتي لك ..*




ربنا يخليك يا عصام

أنتا اللى تستاهل كل خير والله

ومفيش تأخير ولا حاجة .. معاك لأخر الشهر

ههههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يبارك فيك يارب يا باشا


[/frame]

----------


## ميمو المصرى

[frame="4 80"]


> الف الف مبرووووووووووك يا ميمو
> 
> تستحقها عن جدارة 
> 
> 
> و مع خالص امنياتى و تحياتى 
> 
> 
> وأتمنى لك دوام التقدم والترقى




العزيزة جوليـــا

صاحبة الوجود المثمــر  ..

دائما وجودك هادىء ويحمل كل خير ..

أتمنى من ربنا يديكى كل خير 

ألف شكر لتهنئتك الجميلة دى

تحياتى ليكى ...



[/frame]

----------


## ميمو المصرى

[frame="4 80"]


> *ألف مبروك عليك يا ميمو وسام التميز و دايما كده محافظ علي التميز داخل المنتدي و خارجه  
> 
> *




أختى الغالية أميرة

كل سنة وأنتى طيبة

ربنا ما يحرمنى من وجودك الجميل ده أبدا ..

ألف شكر للتهنئة الجميلة ...

تحياتى ليكى ...

[/frame]

----------


## ميمو المصرى

[frame="4 80"]


> ميمو الغالى  الف مبروك  وعقبالنا بقى يا جميل
> تحياتى
> بيدووووووووووووووو




دكتور بيدووو الغالى جداااااااا

ربنا يبارك فيك يارب ..

ألف ألف شكر لتهنئتك

وإن شاء الله التميز للجميع ..


تحياتى لك ...


[/frame]

----------


## ميمو المصرى

[frame="4 80"]


> الف مبروك يا باشا 
> 
> و يا رب نكون زيك كده




أخى العزيز 

أنا سعيد أن من أول مشاركات ليك 

تهنئتك الجميلة دى

ربنا يبارك فيك

وإن شاء الله تكون متميز معانا

تحياتى ليك 


[/frame]

----------


## ميمو المصرى

[frame="4 80"]


> اخي العزيز / ميمو المصري
> الف مليون مبروك علي التميز الذي حقا تستحقة عن جدارة و عقبالنا كدة و انا عاوزة هديتي بوتجاز .
> 
> بص يا ميمو انا ملقتش معايا فلوس اجيبلك هدية فاتصرفت و جبتلك دي
> 
> و ياريت متسألش نفسك انا شوفت الهدية دي فين قبل كدة   
> 
> مع الاعتذار لصاحب الهدية الاصلي




أختى الغالية 

ربنا يبارك فيكى ...

ميرسى على الكلام الجميل ده

بجد أخجلتم تواضعنا ... 

البوتجاز فى الطريق بس السكة زحمة باين مش عارف ..

ميرسى أوى على الهدية وفعلا شوفتها 

قبل كده بس حعمل نفسى مش واخد بالى .ههههههههههه

تحياتى ليكى 

[/frame]

----------


## ميمو المصرى

[frame="4 80"]


> الف مبروك يا ميمو تستحقها عن جدارة خصوصا بعد مجهودك الواضح في المنتدى 
> 
> وفي مختلف القاعات
> 
> اشوفك ان شاء الله على خير الاجازة الجاية




عمووور حبيبى 

واحشنى جدا والله

ربنا يبارك فيك يارب يارب

وألف شكر لكلماتك الجميلة دى

إن شاء الله فى الأجازة الجاية حتلاقينى منتظرك برضه

ربنا يحميك ويرجعلك لنا بألف سلامة يارب

تحياتى ليك ..

[/frame]

----------


## ميمو المصرى

[frame="4 80"]


> *لازم نهنيء انفسنا بيك يا ميمو
> الف الف الف مبروك
> و يارب عقبال ما نهنيك علي البكالريوس او الليسانس قريب انشاء الله
> معلش التهنئة جت متاخرة لكن الظروف انت عارفها*



العزيز والأخ الكبير الجميل -- أ / معتز

ألف ألف شكر  وربنا يبارك فيك ..

وبعون الله ربنا يرزقنا جميعا بالنجاح

ولا يهمك طبعا مش متأخرة ولا حاجة

ربنا معاك يارب

تحياتى ليك ...



[/frame]

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*ميمو
فعلا تستاهل
الأرواح جنود مجندة
وساعات الواحد بيرتاح لأناس معينة من أول وهلة
وده كان شعورى عندما رأيت أولى مشاركاتك بالمنتدى
إستبشرت خير بأننا كسبنا عضو جميل
ولم يخب ظنى
1000 مبروك يا ميمو
تستحق الميدالية عن جدارة*
 ::

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

ميمو  ::$:  

اامممممم ميمو  ::  

مي مئ م ميمو  ::  

شكلي جدا متأخرة المرة دي يا ميمو ههههههههههههه :Poster Oops:  

بس الف الفين مبروك يا ميمو .. يا اخي تستحق التميز وعن جدارة  :M (12):  .. ياربي يسعدك دنيا واخرة .

بارك الله فيك.

----------


## a_leader

*السلام عليكم
الف مبروك يا ميمو
ربنا يوفقك*

----------


## Maruko

الف مبروك ميمو 

بجد تستاهلها 

شكراااا

----------


## ميمو المصرى

[frame="4 80"]


> *ميمو
> فعلا تستاهل
> الأرواح جنود مجندة
> وساعات الواحد بيرتاح لأناس معينة من أول وهلة
> وده كان شعورى عندما رأيت أولى مشاركاتك بالمنتدى
> إستبشرت خير بأننا كسبنا عضو جميل
> ولم يخب ظنى
> 1000 مبروك يا ميمو
> تستحق الميدالية عن جدارة*


العزيزأحمد ناصر 

بجد مش عارف أرد بأيه على كلامك ده

بس ربنا عالم انتا كسبت أخ قبل عضو

وده شىء يشرفنى والله يا احمد

ألف شكر لمباركتك الجميلة

وأنتا اللى تستحق كل خير والله

تحياتى لك .. 


[/frame]

----------


## ميمو المصرى

[frame="4 80"]


> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> ميمو  
> 
> اامممممم ميمو  
> 
> مي مئ م ميمو  
> 
> شكلي جدا متأخرة المرة دي يا ميمو ههههههههههههه 
> ...




إيميرالد الغالية

أختى الطيبة

مفيش تأخير ولا أى شىء

وبعدين مالك أسمى متقطع ليه

هههههههههههههههههههههه

والله ولا يهمك انا فعلا بتوقعك الاولى فى الرد دايما

أنما الظروف ربنا ييسرهالك يارب

أتمنى أشوفك على خير يارب

تحياتى ليكى إيمان ... 



[/frame]

----------


## ميمو المصرى

[frame="4 80"]


> *السلام عليكم
> الف مبروك يا ميمو
> ربنا يوفقك*



أخى الكبير العزيز جدا على قلبى أ / ليــدر

ربنا يبارك فيك يارب

ألف ألف شكر للتهنئة الجميلة


تحياتى لك ..

[/frame]

----------


## ميمو المصرى

[frame="4 80"]


> الف مبروك ميمو 
> 
> بجد تستاهلها 
> 
> شكراااا




أهلا أهلا شيرى

منورة يا فندم

الله يبارك فيكى يارب

تحياتى ليكى


[/frame]

----------


## ميمة اسلام

طبعا لزم يبقي ميمو العضو المثالي اومال مين غيره 
مبروك عليك يا احلي ميمو 
بس سامحني علي التاخير انت عرف ظروفي الدراسية 
الف الف مبروك 
عضو مثالي علي طول 
في امان الله

----------


## ميمو المصرى

[frame="4 80"]


> طبعا لزم يبقي ميمو العضو المثالي اومال مين غيره 
> مبروك عليك يا احلي ميمو 
> بس سامحني علي التاخير انت عرف ظروفي الدراسية 
> الف الف مبروك 
> عضو مثالي علي طول 
> في امان الله




أختى الجميلة ميمة إســلام
أنتى أحرجتينى بذوقك والله
ربنا يبارك فيكى يارب ميرسى بجد
ومفيش أسف ولا حاجة ربنا ييسرلك أمورك
وتتخرجى إن شاء الله وأعملك أحلى حفلة
ربنا معاكى يارب وينجحك
تحياتى ليكى ميمة .. 

[/frame]

----------


## مظلوووم

الف الف مبرووك يا ميمو ولو ان التهنئه متاخره  ::   :: 
بس معلش بقى انت عارف الظرووف يا جميل  :;): 
حقيقى والله تستاهل اللقب لانك من الاعضاء اللى اضافوا للمنتدى  :: 
وغير كدا ما شاء الله عضو محبوب ونشيط  :good: 
هنيئا لك يا مستر ميمو  :: 
ويارب من نجاح لنجاح فى حياتك العمليه والنتاويه  ::   :: 
اخووووووووووووك  :f:   :f: 
محمد الشترى

----------


## conductor

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

الأخ الفاضل ميمو المصري

ألف ألف مبروك يا أخي على جائزة العضو المثالي عن هذا الشهر 

وأحيى إدارة المنتدى على إختيارها الموفق لك ، فأنت تستحق هذا اللقب عن جدارة 

وإستحقاق  :good:   :good:  

فهنيئاً لنا يا أخي الفاضل على تواجدك بيننا في هذا المنتدى الرائع 
 ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::

----------


## نانيس

*الأخ الفاضل ميمو
أولا حمدا لله على سلامتكم وبإذن الله تكون دوما في أحسن حال
ثانيا ألف مبروك لقب العضو المثالي والذي تستحقه عن جدارة
وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه .. اللهم آمين.
وأعتذر عن تأخري في التهنئة.
*

----------


## ميمو المصرى

[frame="4 80"]


> الف الف مبرووك يا ميمو ولو ان التهنئه متاخره  
> بس معلش بقى انت عارف الظرووف يا جميل 
> حقيقى والله تستاهل اللقب لانك من الاعضاء اللى اضافوا للمنتدى 
> وغير كدا ما شاء الله عضو محبوب ونشيط 
> هنيئا لك يا مستر ميمو 
> ويارب من نجاح لنجاح فى حياتك العمليه والنتاويه  
> اخووووووووووووك  
> محمد الشترى





أخى وصديقى وحبيبى واللى شالنى 
على كتافه فى الرحلـة ههههههههه
مظلووووووووم بــك أفندى  :good:   :good:   :good:  
منورنى يا باشا والله
ولا يهمك مفيش تأخير ولا حاجة المهم إنك نورتنى وشرفتنى
وألف شكر ليك لكلماتك الجميلة يا شترى باشا
أنتا والله تستاهل كل خيــر بقلبك الأبيض ده

نورتنى وألف شكر ليك يا شترى باشا
خد الوردة دى بقى لعيونك

[/frame]

----------


## ميمو المصرى

[frame="4 80"]


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> 
> الأخ الفاضل ميمو المصري
> 
> ألف ألف مبروك يا أخي على جائزة العضو المثالي عن هذا الشهر 
> 
> وأحيى إدارة المنتدى على إختيارها الموفق لك ، فأنت تستحق هذا اللقب عن جدارة 
> 
> وإستحقاق   
> ...



أخـى الجميل الطيب

ألف ألف شكر لكلماتك الجميلة
بجد أنا سعيد جدا بوجودك وبمباركتك الجميلة دى
وأنا اللى فخور إنى بتواجد وسط النخبة الرائعة فى منتداى العزيز
أتمنى من كل قلبى التوفيق للجميع
ألف شكر ليك مرة اخرى

تحياتى لك


[/frame]

----------


## ميمو المصرى

[frame="4 80"]


> *الأخ الفاضل ميمو
> أولا حمدا لله على سلامتكم وبإذن الله تكون دوما في أحسن حال
> ثانيا ألف مبروك لقب العضو المثالي والذي تستحقه عن جدارة
> وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه .. اللهم آمين.
> وأعتذر عن تأخري في التهنئة.
> *



أختى الغالية نانيس

الله يسلمك يارب من كل شر ..
وربنا يبارك فيكى وألف ألف شكر
على التواجد المستمر المثمــر
جزاكى الله خيرا على تهنئتك الرقيقة
بارك الله فيكى

[/frame]

----------


## sayedattia

ميمو المصري
الجدعنة ف دمه
صاحب شهامة
والوفا خاله والرضا عمه
واسكندريه دياره
ومصر دي أمه
ملامحه ف قلبنا
وعيونا بتضمه
تكريمه ف المنتدي
واجب علينا كده
اصل الكرم منه
[IMG]http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A9gnMiLbevJFoJYAIEejzbkF;_ylu=X3oDMTBsdmIydTZ  hBHNlYwNwcm9mBHZ0aWQDSTAwMV83MA--/SIG=129tpkpjq/EXP=1173605467/**http%3A//www.wga.hu/art/b/bosschae/ambrosiu/bouquet.jpg[/IMG]
مبرووووووووووك علي هذا الأختيار الصائـب
مبرووووووووووك علي التميز الذي تستحقه
مع تحيـــــاتـــــي

سيــــــد عطيـــه

----------


## hammhamm44

مبروك مبروك مبروك
جالك باقات هدية ومحبة كبيييييرة قوى
كل الحب ياميموا الكل

----------


## ميمو المصرى

[frame="4 80"]


> ميمو المصري
> الجدعنة ف دمه
> صاحب شهامة
> والوفا خاله والرضا عمه
> واسكندريه دياره
> ومصر دي أمه
> ملامحه ف قلبنا
> وعيونا بتضمه
> تكريمه ف المنتدي
> ...





أستاذى سيد عطية

كلماتك أفتخر بها

وأحملها وسام على صدرى

ألف ألف مبروك عليا وجودى بينكم

ألف ألف شكر لتهنئك الجميلة

ربنا يبارك فيك ويجعلك دايما بينا

منورنا ومشرفنا وفخورين بوجودك

ألف سلام وتحية لك أستاذى


[/frame]

----------


## ميمو المصرى

[frame="4 80"]


> مبروك مبروك مبروك
> جالك باقات هدية ومحبة كبيييييرة قوى
> كل الحب ياميموا الكل



الله يبارك فيك
ألف شكر ليك
شرفتنا ومنور المنتدى
تحياتى كلها ليك

[/frame]

----------


## بنت شهريار

الف الف الف مبروك ميمو
انا عارفه انى متاخرة اوى بس غصب عنى والله
تستحقها وعن جدار يافندم
ودايما فى تقدم مستمر ان شاء الله
ارق تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## ميمو المصرى

[frame="4 80"]


> الف الف الف مبروك ميمو
> انا عارفه انى متاخرة اوى بس غصب عنى والله
> تستحقها وعن جدار يافندم
> ودايما فى تقدم مستمر ان شاء الله
> ارق تحياتى وتقديرى





عبير اختى العزيزة
مفيش تأخير يا فندم
يكفينى وجودك الجميل
الله يبارك فيكى وإن شاء الله
دايما منورانــا يا غاليــة

تجياتى


[/frame]

----------


## الصعيدى3000

الف مبروك اخي الفاضل ميموالمصرى  وان شاء الله بالتوفيق والنجاح الدائمين :Plane:   :good:

----------


## ديدي

الف الف مبروك يا ميمو 
انت اهل للقب دا
اسفة على التاخير بالتهنئة
تقبل تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## الشمسى

*والله يا ميمو انا مكسوف جدا منك عشان جااااااااى متاخر  
بس معليشى بقى انت عارف الظروف 
والف مليوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون مبروووووووووووووووووووووك يا مااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان  * 

بصراحة انت تستحق اكتر من كدة

عقبااااااااااااااااااااااال مياركلك ع الجواز يا ماااااااااااااااااااان 
وطبعا ساعتها انا الى هاسقى الشربااااااااااااااات بايدى
 :M (21):   :M (21):   :M (21):  
اخوك 
التبتى

----------


## الدرش

مبروك

----------

